
The World's First Web Server - vaksel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbisson/298160250/in/photostream/
======
cavorite
In fact, there were two computers used for writing the first software for the
WWW. The other one is exhibited in CERN's main data-center.

Here are more pictures, including one of the WWW proposal:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/cavorite/3185731514/>
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/cavorite/3185731512/>
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/cavorite/3185731516/>

------
raffi
I have a special place in my heart for NeXT machines. I have a full cube setup
in my dad's basement somewhere and I have a colorstation setup on my desk now.
It's mainly geek decoration. I figure if I'm ever someone with an important
looking office I'll have this thing in a corner and I'll be able to judge the
geeky merits of those who enter by those who know what they are/have used
them.

------
albertcardona
The server has a note saying:

"This machine is a server. DO NOT POWER DOWN!!"

... reflecting a common problem (perhaps the main reason behind the creation
of server rooms.)

~~~
vaksel
I thought it was so that the IT guys could watch porn w/o being bothered by
management?

